# Just picked up an XR4 Frameset



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey guys,

Just purchased a size 50mm, Bianchi Oltre XR4 frameset in Celeste Matt. According to my scale, the weight of the frame is 999 grams. Bianchi advertises it as 985 grams, in size 55. I assume that number is based on a bare frame, no paint. 

So now to the build. I ordered and received Dura Ace 9150 Di2, 52-36, 11-30. For wheels I'm using Campagnolo Bora Ultra 50 clinchers. BTW my Bora rear wheel was sent for service on the hub but news came back the wheel is unfixable therefore full replacement for the set. 
For cockpit, I plan on going with the same Vision Metron 5D that comes on the top of the line Oltre 4's. This bar is awesome allowing the Di2 junction box to be hidden underneath and covered up with a plate. beautiful quality. So here's the first photo of the build. Thanks!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Gonna be a beauty. But, Shimanoooo?


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

mackgoo said:


> Gonna be a beauty. But, Shimanoooo?


Yes! Italian and electronics don't belong in the same sentence. So I went with the best wheels and the best electronic groupset. Best of both worlds.


----------

